# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  OFRECEMOS MACA NEGRA Y AMARILLA (MATERIA PRIMA)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, contamos con oferta disponible de maca negra y amarilla cosecha 2015, cultivada en Junín y Huancavelica. Maca de primera, segunda y tercera, tanto seca como fresca.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe   maca negra.jpgTemas similares: Busco compradores de harina de maca y maca entera. OFRECEMOS GRANADA WONDERFUL DE CASMA (MATERIA PRIMA) OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA NEGRA INIA 422-COLLANA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES Artículo: Consumo de maca negra contribuye a mejorar la memoria y el aprendizaje La Parada... Cuando prima la politiquería

----------


## Venta y Maquila de producto

Estimado Bruno, muy buenas noches, por favor necesito saber cuantas Tn de maca negra tienes,indicar que tamaño es y precio puesto en Lima.
necesitamos maca negra seca en tuberculo.
ficha tecnica. 
Gracias 
Felix Amaya
995484592

----------


## Excequiel

buen dia 
estamos interesados en la maca amarilla por favor enviar mas informacion del prodcuto, asi como su ficha tecnica, certificaciones, precios, formas de pago y de entrega.
E-mail: ecordova@dpycorpperu.com 
saludos

----------


## sierra.verde.peru

Estimado Bruno,  Estamos interesados en la maca amarilla por favor enviar mas información del producto: volúmenes semanales, ficha técnica,  precios, formas de pago y de entrega.  a: peru.verde.sierra@gmail.com
Saludos
Luis Lezama

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno,  Estamos interesados en la maca amarilla por favor enviar mas información del producto: volúmenes semanales, ficha técnica,  precios, formas de pago y de entrega.  a: peru.verde.sierra@gmail.com
> Saludos
> Luis Lezama

 Estimado Luis, maca amarilla podemos ofrecer por toneladas. Dime qué volumen estarías interesado en comprar y puesto en dónde para cotizarte. Saludos  IMG-20150525-WA0001.jpg IMG-20150525-WA0002.jpg   IMG-20150525-WA0005.jpg

----------

